# Anime costume



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I would assume leather...which is really hard to work w/ if you're planning on making it yourself. I've done some work w/ vinyl and it tries your patience. You have to use special thread & foot.

Or how about satin or silk? That's what I think of when I think of Japan. If you can find some fabric warehouses/wholesalers in your area, I bet you'd find some inspiration.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Wish you could post a picture of the characters.

I have seen some girls recreate Anime costumes before...and that is HOT!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Please forgive me if I got the wrong characters. I'm not into anime.

Here's a site with pics of Sango - a demon slayer
http://groups.msn.com/InuyashaValley/sangosvillagenew.msnw

Here's a pic of Kikyo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kikyo


----------



## Yukina W. (Jun 27, 2006)

Try this site it's for anime 
http://acparadise.com


----------



## sbbbugsy (Sep 24, 2005)

*RE: Anime Costume*

The shrine maiden uniform (Hakama) is cotton or cotton/polyester.

See these sites or search for "Hakama":

http://www.geocities.com/anne_liese_w/Japanese/japmakewomenshakama.htm

http://www.aikiweb.com/misc/pattern.html

I would go with an elastic material with a silky sheen for the Sango outfit. Use leather for the armored parts.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you all for the help! Hauntiholik, you had the right characters. 
I think i'll probably go with Kikyo... I found a Shikon Jewel necklace on ebay. that is a big part of her character, plus her weapon will be easier to make (bow and arrow instead of a giant boomerang). The hard part will be finding a pattern for and making a hakama.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh, Nevermind about the finding a pettern thing... i didn't notice sbbbugsy posted one. Sorry...


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I keep telling my sister we should make her a red and white hakama or kimono and have her carry a sign/speech bubble that says, "I'm NOT Kikyo, I'm Kagome!"  

Sorry, nothing else to add except if you make this please post a pic!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

HauntedHorror said:


> I keep telling my sister we should make her a red and white hakama or kimono and have her carry a sign/speech bubble that says, "I'm NOT Kikyo, I'm Kagome!"
> 
> Sorry, nothing else to add except if you make this please post a pic!



Haha! That's great! I heard of somebody doing Kagome in the miko clothes once... Right now I'm mostly conceptualizing and trying to figure out materials and how to conceivably make the thing. once it's done i will try to post pictures, if not here, then definatly on my web site. 
Continuing about my progress, I tried asking around about this costume on another site that was strictly anime related and found that i should make the outfit out of cotton due to the materialistic nature of silk (mikos live like monks, therefore no material goods allowed). also, I need to find a pattern for a man's kimono. Kikyo's outfit is more typical of a man at the time then a woman... sigh... I'm have found two possible wigs (I am NOT cutting bangs, thank you) one can be found here http://www.starcostumes.com/item.asp?item=LCWB747 
this one is thicker and has a better shape to the bangs

and another is found here http://www.starcostumes.com/item.asp?item=LCW747
This one looks like it may be longer, but i'm not sure... the hair needs to come down to my hips... I'm leaning toward the first one, but I'm not sure... they are selling for the same price, so that won't be the deciding factor... I'm considering emailing the company and asking which is longer.
so yeah... this isn't even my halloween costume...


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I would definitely use satin for Kikyo. Maybe for Sango you can get an outfit from Pearl River Mart and customize it to look like her outfit in the picture. 

http://www.pearlriver.com/v2/sub_clothing.html


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

colmmoo said:


> I would definitely use satin for Kikyo. Maybe for Sango you can get an outfit from Pearl River Mart and customize it to look like her outfit in the picture.
> 
> http://www.pearlriver.com/v2/sub_clothing.html



Satin, like silk, would be too expensive for a shrine maiden like Kikyo. Thanks for the feedback though.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I just found out simplicity has a haori and hakama pattern. I'm going to try to look into and see if it will be any good.


----------

